# New bike, Specialized Sirrus Elite



## blaze0303 (Jul 11, 2013)

Went to my LBS and found a Sirrus Elite, I got it for a pretty decent price. Roughly $600, this is pretty much my first Road/Hybrid bike. I'm pretty excited to get some miles on this! 

View attachment 283954


View attachment 283955


View attachment 283956


View attachment 283957


View attachment 283958


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice bike, but that work stand is a little fancy for my tastes. :wink5:


----------



## blaze0303 (Jul 11, 2013)

BluesDawg said:


> Nice bike, but that work stand is a little fancy for my tastes. :wink5:


Lmao I know, I remembered about 15min after I left the store. Gotta go back tomorrow and pick one up


----------

